# big homelite 4 inch trash pump



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

was wondering if any might know the trick to getting the impeller off the crank shaft the pump is attached to an old single cyl 16 hp briggs no visable set screws @ all , has four bolts that holds the outer pump housing to the engine , but the impeller will not go through the center it has to come off !think it might be threaded but not sure ,, not any room @ all for a puller but i am thinking it might just be pressed on the end of the crank . thought someone might have been there done that ? thanks


----------

